
Ask HN: Looking for feedback on my biz idea to help startups find smart $$$ - mrShiningWizard
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m looking to get your feedback on the following business idea: helping founders, especially those without vast networks, to discover smart-money investors for their businesses. In a nut-shell it would cut down on time founders have to take away from their business to spend on researching local investors who would bring not just money, but also expertize and connections to the table, to support the startup along the journey.<p>Have you raised before? What were your challenges? Let me know what you guys think.
======
hluska
This sounds a bit like AngelList?

That aside, your business revolves around a chicken or the egg problem. You
won't get investors until you can deliver deals, but you won't get deals until
you can deliver investors. I'd suspect that, if you could deliver either side
of the equation, you wouldn't be asking this here, so my gut feeling is that
you might want to go back to the drawing board.

All that said, I'm about a billion dollars away from being a billionaire, so
it's likely that I don't have a fucking clue what I'm talking about...:)

~~~
mrShiningWizard
Thank you a lot!

It's not intended to be a marketplace.. Instead we would aggregate the
information about each investor and then share it with the community of
startups who would be our customers

